
Show HN: A daily news aggregator for remote workers, teams, and job seekers - tsutomun
https://www.remoteworkpost.com/
======
tsutomun
Hello everyone,

I just built a site which aggregates the remote work related news and posts
from reddit, Hacker News, etc.

I’m sure the amount of info about remote work is rapidly increasing but not
sure how it should be arranged and presented so please let me know what you
think;)

